# Gabapentin/Neurontin?



## Seraphina (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey everyone

Just a shot in the dark, as this isn't weight related, has anyone been on Gabapentin (Neurontin)? My consultant prescribed it today for neuropathic pain in my shoulder and arm. The side effects seem pretty heavy and I'm a bit concerned about taking it - you know the bit where it says you can go into congestive heart failure or liver failure doesn't seem great. Neither does the horror stories of gaining 200lbs in a year or all your skin falling off... Any thoughts negative or positive would be welcomed.


----------



## Melian (Feb 26, 2010)

I was on gabapentin for chronic migraine for several months - it didn't work, but there were zero side effects. This was on low dose, though. There are several side effects that usually only occur with high dose, but I don't believe you would be prescribed that much for neuropathic pain (would probably get 1200mg/d, vs high dose of 2500mg/d and up).

This is all the experience I have with the drug, but I must also mention that there are several lawsuits against Pfizer related to "increased suicidal ideation" associated with Neurontin. Again, I didn't get this effect, but if you are depressed, then you might want to factor that into your decision to use or not use the drug.


----------



## steely (Feb 26, 2010)

My husband was on Neurontin for pain in his legs and feet after a lumbar fusion. He had no side effects that I could discern. He did have an issue when they tried to put him on gabapentin which is the generic. It would not work as well, so he was kept on the Neurontin. It seemed to work well for him.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 26, 2010)

I take it every day and have for the past (I'm guessing) 5 years. I have neuropathy and this was the one medication that I tried that had the least side effects for me. I believe it did make me gain some weight in the beginning. The only thing is that it makes me a little dizzy sometimes and since I went on a higher dose it has made me have 'fuzzy' thinking. That is why it is sometimes referred to as "*Moron*tin'. Sometimes I can't think of the right word I want to say or I'll say the wrong word for something I'm talking about. That really frustrates me!  There is some talk about Neurontin in the neuropathy thread, you might want to check it out.
Good luck!


----------



## Seraphina (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, I took the first dose this morning, definitely feeling very strange and it's not helped yet but I guess that is because I'm not at a full dose yet... Hoping it will work since I haven't slept a whole night since I damaged the nerves!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 28, 2010)

I think it takes a while for the Neurontin to start working; at least a few weeks to a month if I remember correctly. But then again my memory is fuzzy from the Neurontin so who knows if I remember right. :doh:


----------



## Seraphina (Mar 3, 2010)

It does seem to be making some difference but I'm not sure if that is just because I am sleeping a bit better. Though I do have movement that was paralysed before, because the nerves were firing so randomly no signals were getting through. I have put on a couple of lbs but that is probably because I'm so sleepy I haven't done anything lol!

All in all I think it's doing more good than harm.


----------



## Seraphina (Apr 1, 2010)

Feels like I haven't been around in a while, I guess the truth is I haven't.

My shoulder hasn't been very good at all, physio has been worse than useless and the doctors just keep upping my neurontin dose, so I'm constantly sleepy. I think on top I'm depressed, lots of family issues (both my grandparents have been diagnosed with terminal cancer in the last couple of months and my Dad's medication for his auto-immune disease have damaged his kidneys) and I am trying to decide whether to look for another job but my husband is sure my shoulder isn't good enough to work (but sitting at home all day with crappy finances is no good either) and I we are still waiting to see if his contract gets extended so we could both be unemployed soon. I guess it's a no brainer that I might be a bit down!

Anyway just letting y'all know I haven't died or abandoned you!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear that things have been hard for you. I'd feel down if I was in your situation too. I think it's only natural. I hope things turn around for you soon.
How is the Neurontin working for you? Is it making a difference?


----------



## Tad (Apr 8, 2010)

Sounds like a ton of stress on your plate 

I do hope that the Neurontin helps with shoulder, over time. And good luck on the job/finances front.....too many people with those concerns these days


----------

